# Black Gold Jacks up prices again!



## Retired Army Guy (Feb 24, 2010)

I love Black Gold Dog Food they deliver everything they promise but enough is enough!   The price at my feed store jumped another dollar today.  Thats like the 5th time in a year they have went up.  They'll be up to $30 a bag very shortly at this rate.  You would think in tough times they would be lowering prices not raising them!  The average income in this country has dropped significantly the past two year but Black Gold Prices continue to rise.  Bad business move guys!  

My feed store said they are considering dropping them, no one can afford to buy them any more.  Sport Mix appears to be the new hot seller.  Supposedly just as good and 4-5$ a bag cheaper.  Thats what I'm switching to we'll see how it goes.


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 24, 2010)

Jake's Choice----$16.00----ITS great-----24/20--50lb.      I hate to say this but it has a BLUE Dog on the front!!!!


----------



## thomas williams (Feb 24, 2010)

It has gotten rediculous. two years ago it was $20 a bag. now it is $30 and some change at the feed store in bolingbroke. I won't be long and their gona loose another customer.


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 24, 2010)

I just started feeding Pride 24/20 its $19.75 a bag and I've been impressed so far. The dogs really like it.

I like BG but $27.00 a bag is to blame much.


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 24, 2010)

Going to price themselves out of business.


----------



## Stolleybeagles88 (Feb 24, 2010)

I use diamond dog high energy 24%. I like it very much and it's only $20.


----------



## bluedog37379 (Feb 25, 2010)

Well I know that this is not the time any of us want to pay more for dog food. But I will tell you this Black Gold only raised the price because the mill making the food raised their cost. The raise for us was not as much as the raise for them. But here is the way I look at it. I have hunted for over 30 years and I have never found a dog food that does for my hounds what Black Gold does. I have a lot of money and time invested in my hounds and I want to feed them the best food I can. So that is why I will continue to use Black gold.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 25, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere```````````````````````````````````.*

Preacher man, I done told you they make  Old Blue!! (This is made right here in Madison County, O.K. for the price $14.00 for 50 lbs.,)

I mix it with Red Velvet!! (Purina Deason feed store, will give you a free bag ever time I buy four bags  it's 50 lbs.)

Hounds look Good and hold up well under all the Cold weather running I have done this year !

Only way old Floyd will let the  Red Train, eat  that old blue, it's in a Green Bag, and Floyd, meets me at the Food Cabinet, to check it out before he will approve.

Doc, Duke Luke & Myself will be making the last run at the Goose Pond today.  Kind off makes me Sad!!  It's about over for this year.

Keep looking Up!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 25, 2010)

Forgot to put the price of the Red Velvet $24.50 for 50 pounds here at Deason feed in Royston, it's good feed, made my another Division of Purina feeds, They wanting me to feed some off their dog feed,  an experiment, I was informed about it at the local feed store a few days ago? I was all of helping the Company, come up with a better feed for a lower cost! I think  they must have figured I had been doing something, as my volumn has went way down with the mixing of the Old blue??  May feed bill with them last year was unreal $$ ??  I had to do something !!  The mix I am making  at the present time sure has cut  my Cost while maintaining, good looking and well conditioned hounds, that can run longer in a day than I care to stay out there.
d.r.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## all ticked up (Feb 25, 2010)

BLACK GOLD aint worth a flip they are nothin but a bunch of talk i had bags that were all mixed up with junk they didnt even know what it was finnaly got on the phone with the owner his name is john something they want to replace the five bags that i bought told me to go to the feed store buy five bags and they would cut me a check for the five bags well all the feed at the feed store is out of the same batch that i already have had really makes sense i put my pack on red bag topps 18.00 a bag seams to be workin just fine BLACK GOLD will never have my money again


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 25, 2010)

Retired Army Guy said:


> I love Black Gold Dog Food they deliver everything they promise but enough is enough!   The price at my feed store jumped another dollar today.  Thats like the 5th time in a year they have went up.  They'll be up to $30 a bag very shortly at this rate.  You would think in tough times they would be lowering prices not raising them!  The average income in this country has dropped significantly the past two year but Black Gold Prices continue to rise.  Bad business move guys!
> 
> My feed store said they are considering dropping them, no one can afford to buy them any more.  Sport Mix appears to be the new hot seller.  Supposedly just as good and 4-5$ a bag cheaper.  Thats what I'm switching to we'll see how it goes.



I have heard good things about sport mix too.If you switch let us know how it does.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Feb 25, 2010)

DROPPINEM said:


> I have heard good things about sport mix too.If you switch let us know how it does.



Its the number one seller at the feed store I use.  The guy said all the working dog owners use it (Beagles, Coon Hounds, Labs, pointers etc) I know several Beagle folks that use it and all are pleased.  I have a bag but I have one last bag of B.G. I need to use up first.  I will let every one know soon as I know.  From what I'm hearing though It wont be an issue and I will be pleased.


----------



## bluedog37379 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have used it for some time. I have never had a problem with the food nor with the owners. But I tell you what try and call the owners of Purina or other companies and see if you get in touch with them. Remember the food was made at a mill for Black Gold and that is where the problem was and it was corrected.


----------



## 12 Gauge (Feb 25, 2010)

Retired Army Guy said:


> Its the number one seller at the feed store I use.  The guy said all the working dog owners use it (Beagles, Coon Hounds, Labs, pointers etc) I know several Beagle folks that use it and all are pleased.  I have a bag but I have one last bag of B.G. I need to use up first.  I will let every one know soon as I know.  From what I'm hearing though It wont be an issue and I will be pleased.



I fed my dogs black gold 26/18 for a little over a year until the price kept going up and I was introduced to Sportmix 24/20. I started feeding my dogs Sportmix and they love it and perform great with it. I have been feeding Sportmix for well over a year now and have no intentions of changing. I can see why it's the number one seller at your feed store.


----------



## Rabbitman (Feb 25, 2010)

I use ultra advantage 24/20 for my dogs and they love it. $21 a bag for the full 50lb bag can't top that anywere around me.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Feb 25, 2010)

Rabbitman said:


> I use ultra advantage 24/20 for my dogs and they love it. $21 a bag for the full 50lb bag can't top that anywere around me.



You also can't find it anywhere in my area........


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 25, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> "Ga.BlackGold" - looks like you been called _out,_ buddy!
> What say you?



You wouldnt be would you crackerdave


----------



## willcox (Feb 25, 2010)

bluedog37379 said:


> i have used it for some time. I have never had a problem with the food nor with the owners. But i tell you what try and call the owners of purina or other companies and see if you get in touch with them. Remember the food was made at a mill for black gold and that is where the problem was and it was corrected.



thats true but any feed company that has another mill making their high dollar feed should have somebody inspecting their product .jmo blaming the mill is not being responsible for what they are putting their name on.



12 gauge said:


> i fed my dogs black gold 26/18 for a little over a year until the price kept going up and i was introduced to sportmix 24/20. I started feeding my dogs sportmix and they love it and perform great with it. I have been feeding sportmix for well over a year now and have no intentions of changing. I can see why it's the number one seller at your feed store.



i fed the sportmix for a couple of months and liked it but came across ultimate advantage and like it just as good and its about $3 a bag cheaper.

Dog feed is just like dogs : They all have their strengths and weaknesses . Its all in what works for you and how much you are willing to spend.

NONE OF IT IS WORTH WHAT WE HAVE TO PAY FOR IT BUT WE HAVE TO LIVE WITH IT IF WECHOOSETO FEED DOGS


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 25, 2010)

I noticed Sport Mix at Tractor Supply this morning. First time i've ever seen it. I may be switching to it soon because the B.Gold is going up here too.


----------



## bethelpreacher (Feb 25, 2010)

*ultra advantage*

Used to feed river run in the red bag 27/20. can't get it anymore in my area $23.50 a bag. Now I use ultra advantage 24/20 for the same price $23.50. Dogs look great and hunt hard.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Feb 25, 2010)

I use to feed BG, the switched to diamond, all my dogs had loose stool...


Been feeding sportmix for a month now and the dogs are doing great on it!


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 25, 2010)

Now that season is about over, it will be Ol' Roy complete nutrition 16.50 a bag.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 25, 2010)

I bought 3 bags Monday and it had not went up yet. They need to build there own mill thats a FACT!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 25, 2010)

DROPPINEM said:


> You wouldnt be would you crackerdave



_ME?_ Why,whatevah do you _mean,_ sir?


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 25, 2010)

Gablackgold want be on here..The man loves talking dogs and knows alot about dog food..So if you need him..Send him a PM.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 25, 2010)

p&y finally said:


> I noticed Sport Mix at Tractor Supply this morning. First time i've ever seen it. I may be switching to it soon because the B.Gold is going up here too.



I agree Chris. I love feeding the Black Gold but they continue to raise prices and this ole factory worker can only do so much.


----------



## bluedog37379 (Feb 25, 2010)

If anyone is close to Chattanooga or comes to any hunts close by let me know maybe I can help


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 25, 2010)

i feed purina pro plan @ 45 $s for 37#s. I like the feed and the dogs are super healthy so ill continue to feed it until that changes and will try not to wine. 30$s for 50#s of feed that you like seems to be a heck of a deal to me!!!!!!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Feb 25, 2010)

I just bought a Black Bag....$29 and some change...this aint gonna cut it. It was just about $27 something. I am about getting good food...but SportMix at tractor supply is still cheaper at $26. I wish I had somewhere local to get it better than TS then I imagine I could get it maybe $23 a bag.... I am gonna try BG and see...its not Purina bad and I only have 2 dogs...if it gets above $30 a bag...I am switching.


----------



## funderburkjason (Feb 25, 2010)

We use showtime 27/20 and all our dogs do well on it only 20 and some change with tax.


----------



## TallyHo (Feb 25, 2010)

There has to be a reason you only see BG sold in certain stores and not at alot of stores like other feeds. I fed it for a while and dogs just didnt look good on it so I went back to diamond 24-20 thats been my food of choice for over two years now and dogs look real good on it and have whole, healthy stool. JMO..............


----------



## mccoy (Feb 25, 2010)

i been feeding table scraps but with the economy like it is my dogs are looking mighty thin


----------



## yonceyboy (Feb 25, 2010)

mccoy said:


> i been feeding table scraps but with the economy like it is my dogs are looking mighty thin


OH ME.Maybe you need to throw alittle more out to the dogs.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 25, 2010)

mccoy said:


> i been feeding table scraps but with the economy like it is my dogs are looking mighty thin



 I heard _DAT!_


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 25, 2010)

He dont care about arguing with folks. Thats why. Always gonna be folks crying about something. Why should dog feed be any different. Im sure your not the only one on here thats not afraid to speak his mind! Im also sure its gonna break BG by you not buying the stinking feed. I guess he will cry himself to sleep tonight cause you dont need him to.


----------



## Coon Doggie (Feb 25, 2010)

Army taco , i see macon in your thread . If you dont mind driving to milledgeville ( l @ l farm mart )116 ga. Hwy. 49. They have a good selection, pride , sportmix , hi tek , nutrena , just to name a few. You oughta check em out.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks. I am gonna give BG its shot and I dont mind paying it right now..but I am alwas looking for something to do the same job as well. Hopefully it does good and doesnt keep going up. I only have 1 dog and a pup(today) so I dont go throught alot of feed. Its not hard to pay $30 a bag for good food. Maybe if I had 10 dogs or 5 I would mind.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Feb 26, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> He dont care about arguing with folks. Thats why. Always gonna be folks crying about something. Why should dog feed be any different. Im sure your not the only one on here thats not afraid to speak his mind! Im also sure its gonna break BG by you not buying the stinking feed. I guess he will cry himself to sleep tonight cause you dont need him to.




GA DAWG this post isn't about slamming GA Black Gold.  Ive met the man and he is a great guy!  Black Gold dog food is great food!  Theres nothing to argue its great food but it keeps going up!  

The issue here is they are going to price themselves out of business.  That will be tragic as they are a very good dog food.  People will only be "brand loyal" so far.  When folks find a product thats just as good and cost less they will drop them, and thats whats happening.  4-5 years ago my feed store couldn't keep enough B.G. on hand due to the demand.  Today they are considering dropping them as no one can afford them and the product just sits there collecting dust.

What made B.G. famous was great dog food at a reasonable price.  People who had lots of dogs could by a high quality food and not go broke.  That has all changed, the average breeder or multiple dog owner can no longer afford them; especially in todays economic down turn.  When they jack their prices sky high you take away the number one reason people flocked to them in the first place.  Great food at a Reasonable Price.

Black Gold is not Purina, they don't have a fraction of the market share, research facilities & staff or marketing & advertising experience/exposure.  Ultra high prices wont work for them.  Just my opinion.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 26, 2010)

Retired Army Guy said:


> GA DAWG this post isn't about slamming GA Black Gold.  Ive met the man and he is a great guy!  Black Gold dog food is great food!  Theres nothing to argue its great food but it keeps going up!
> 
> The issue here is they are going to price themselves out of business.  That will be tragic as they are a very good dog food.  People will only be "brand loyal" so far.  When folks find a product thats just as good and cost less they will drop them, and thats whats happening.  4-5 years ago my feed store couldn't keep enough B.G. on hand due to the demand.  Today they are considering dropping them as no one can afford them and the product just sits there collecting dust.
> 
> ...


I know yours was not..The other post was though..Thats who I was talking to..Not you..Sorry if you took it the wrong way..No further than you are.You should drive here to get it and save the money..I'll tell ya'll what I think the problem is and thats Johnsons feed company doing all the distributing here now..I wish it would come down in price myself...I hate seeing people paying 30 dollars a bag for it on here! To many middle men I guess is why the huge difference in price!


----------



## coontreeinhook (Feb 26, 2010)

Retired Army Guy, 
Fed Diamond for 1.5 years, and the dogs looked good. I switched to BG for 6 months, and they looked poor, and I was paying 4.5 dollars more a bag. Now I am back on Diamond and the dogs look good. 

The clean up is the same too, and I was able to back the portions down a little bit because theyre getting fat. They also don't eat the bowl with aggression like with BG, they eat it as the day goes on. With BG they inhaled it like they were about to die. 

I think if BG was that good, Tractor Supply, Wal-Mart, PetsMart, and every other Feed and Seed store in the SouthEast would have BG in stock.

I got fed up with them too.


----------



## black an tan man (Feb 26, 2010)

i have ben using river run dog from ag supply an it the best ive used for so far


----------



## tayjack87 (Feb 26, 2010)

i know this has nothing to do with black gold, but i will tell you a food not to feed is red flannel. at my feed store if you buy 6 bags of red flannel you get the 7th bag free so i figured id try it out. bad idea. so just figured id let everyone know not to try it.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Feb 26, 2010)

I pay $24.95 a bag for black gold, Thats about the same price as i have always paid. I hope it does not get to out of sight because BG and Pro plan are the only feeds i would consider feeding they have stood the test of time here.


----------



## E Daddy (Feb 26, 2010)

I've been using sport mix for about three weeks now seems to be good food my dogs look good on it and they have a lot of energy


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 26, 2010)

How much is Sport Mix?


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Feb 26, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> How much is Sport Mix?



Its $22 for 50lb's at the feed store I use.


----------



## greg henderson (Feb 26, 2010)

have any of you heard of old glory by black gold? 26/18


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Feb 26, 2010)

I checked the ingredients once and I might be wrong here but I think I remember the first ingredient being Corn.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 27, 2010)

Retired Army Guy said:


> I checked the ingredients once and I might be wrong here but I think I remember the first ingredient being Corn.



On what?....Old Glory?


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Feb 27, 2010)

DROPPINEM said:


> On what?....Old Glory?



Yes but I'm not 100% sure I read so many Dog Food Labels.


----------



## olroy (Mar 12, 2010)

*also*

seems most of the guys i hunt with have went to the Sport Mix brand. it's a really nice feed.


----------



## greg henderson (Mar 12, 2010)

Retired Army Guy said:


> I checked the ingredients once and I might be wrong here but I think I remember the first ingredient being Corn.



corn is not the first ingredient in old glory. if you want to check out the ingredients go to blackgolds web page.


----------



## Mr. Bright (Mar 12, 2010)

I started feeding Southern States 26-18 at $23.00  40lb bag and after 10th bag the next bag is free at least at my feed store but I do remember her saying something about that it was southern states deal with the free bag.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 12, 2010)

Being feeding BG and well satisfied, but a country boy can only endure so much. Picked up Sportmix at TSC. We'll see how it does in the long run.


----------



## Corey (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't think Black Gold can do anything about the price raise its 
the mill getting all of us..Must be owned by the Democrats


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 12, 2010)

Mr. Bright said:


> I started feeding Southern States 26-18 at $23.00  40lb bag and after 10th bag the next bag is free at least at my feed store but I do remember her saying something about that it was southern states deal with the free bag.


I just pay 23.50 for 26-18 black gold...In a 50lb bag!


----------



## fqueen1 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Feed*

The best deal I have found is the Kroger brand OLD YELLOW 13.99 50 lb bag.  All of you have seen pics of my dogs. They are in excellent shape and have plenty of energy.  Get a Kroger card and it is a little cheaper. Just thought I would throw this out there. Times are tough.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 12, 2010)

I aint seen any pics of your dogs.


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 12, 2010)

Corey said:


> I don't think Black Gold can do anything about the price raise its
> the mill getting all of us..Must be owned by the Democrats



Corey the same mill that makes BG makes other feeds as well.It's the company that sets the prices or either the main distributor for that region.


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 12, 2010)

fqueen1 said:


> The best deal I have found is the Kroger brand OLD YELLOW 13.99 50 lb bag.  All of you have seen pics of my dogs. They are in excellent shape and have plenty of energy.  Get a Kroger card and it is a little cheaper. Just thought I would throw this out there. Times are tough.



I will switch to Old Yeller and report back. I have been feeding Ol Roy with no problems but am always looking for something cheaper.

I have mentioned this before, an old vet told me one time that as far as hounds are concerned, the cheaper the dog food the better.


----------



## fqueen1 (Mar 12, 2010)

*To Ga Dawg*

If you haven't seen pics of my dogs, you didn't look at this site very much during rabbit season.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 12, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I know yours was not..The other post was though..Thats who I was talking to..Not you..Sorry if you took it the wrong way..No further than you are.You should drive here to get it and save the money..I'll tell ya'll what I think the problem is and thats Johnsons feed company doing all the distributing here now..I wish it would come down in price myself...I hate seeing people paying 30 dollars a bag for it on here! To many middle men I guess is why the huge difference in price!



Obviously you didn't notice that I deleted that post.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 12, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Obviously you didn't notice that I deleted that post,so talk to "the hand," bubba.


It was not deleted when I posted BUBBA..


----------



## thomas gose (Mar 12, 2010)

Im tellin yall I switched to purina pro plan performance doubled the price and the bag is 13 lbs lighter than the pride performance i was feeding, and i will never switch back! if you like what you feed and your dogs are healthy its worth every penny. I dont think continuing to switch feeds to please your wallet is the way to treat a hunting dog. JMO.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 12, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> It was not deleted when I posted BUBBA..



It was deleted on the 25th,you posted on the 25th.


----------



## Corey (Mar 12, 2010)

dawg are you picking on the "Daily Bible Verse Organizer" 
that's kinda like wearing womens underwear its just not 
right


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 12, 2010)

Corey said:


> dawg are you picking on the "Daily Bible Verse Organizer"
> that's kinda like wearing womens underwear its just not
> right



I wuz hopin' that "position" would take some of the redneck out of me. Guess it ain't workin'.

What's wrong with wearing wimmen's underwear? I wear it on my head - just ask Cindy!

Hey,GaDawg - I apologize. I don't want enemies.


----------



## Corey (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow Dave.....there are some things you just need 
to keep at home


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow.I've heard of kinky but that takes the cake.


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 12, 2010)

My Blues only get BLUE-FOOD!!!!!! Only $16.00 per 50lb.  It keeps fire in their EYES!!!!!!!


----------



## Ytka (Mar 12, 2010)

It's not just Black Gold. Pretty much all of them have come up. Just be glad you're not feeding Blue Buffalo. The last bag my wife bought was $52 for a 40lb bag.


----------



## ylhatch (Mar 12, 2010)

funderburkjason said:


> We use showtime 27/20 and all our dogs do well on it only 20 and some change with tax.



this is what all the dog men around hear use19.80 a bag,and dogs look great


----------



## dprince (Mar 12, 2010)

true..lol!


----------



## crbrumbelow (Mar 13, 2010)

I tried black bold in the blue bag for 4 months.  All this talk about hitting the stool with a golf club....well you cant put pudding on a tee.  I switched back to Pride and Pleasure Premium gold and within 2 days  the dogs had firmer stools again and less of them.  I can feed less of the PG and they keep the weight on.  If you havent tried it its only $21 a 50 pound bag around here.


----------



## Mr. Bright (Mar 13, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I just pay 23.50 for 26-18 black gold...In a 50lb bag!



Where bout in ga are you.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 13, 2010)

*Perhaps a discovery of an important study*

Maybe during a recession, dog lover can't help feeding fido, anything less than the filet mignon, priced dog chow.  Even if fido doesn't say how much he enjoys the high priced food. 

Of course, some might wonder what a filet mignon for humans was even about.  Ah, the insanity of it all.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Mar 14, 2010)

gemcgrew said:


> I will switch to Old Yeller and report back. I have been feeding Ol Roy with no problems but am always looking for something cheaper.
> 
> I have mentioned this before, an old vet told me one time that as far as hounds are concerned, the cheaper the dog food the better.



careful feeding all that cheap feed, its full of corn and wheat n other fillers that are ruff on a dogs kidneys...u have a couple die in their prime 5 to 6 years old due to kidney failure you'll move to something else..Ol Roy is about the worst thing or was several years ago you could give an animal, vet told me dog would be better off fending for himself!!! you get what you pay for...but also some of these prices are gettin rediculous...Pro Plan is high but is a great feed and is I  would say worth the money but hard to give when youre feeding 4 or 5 hounds....I like Black Gold and have always fed it and been satisfied but Im just not gonna give $30 a bag for it at the present time...I recently switched back to Diamond to give it its 3rd and final try..after several years and people claiming it changed, I tried 3 bags adn am still convinced its garbage...mine are falling off in muscle andfat eatin double and could poop through a straw and never hit the sides...same cheap crap its always been....now fellas when you switch feeds you are gonna have to give it a bag or 2 to let dogs stomachs adjust to it before u really notice a difference (good or bad)....now Im looking into Sport Mix and Ultra advantage...the Showtime feed is a good feed I fed it for a while just cant find it around here anymore...probably the most compareable Ive found so far to BlackGold...very very similar...

Who sells sportmix and or Ultra around Conyers Loganville Monroe area?????


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 14, 2010)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> careful feeding all that cheap feed, its full of corn and wheat n other fillers that are ruff on a dogs kidneys...u have a couple die in their prime 5 to 6 years old due to kidney failure you'll move to something else..Ol Roy is about the worst thing or was several years ago you could give an animal, vet told me dog would be better off fending for himself!!! you get what you pay for...but also some of these prices are gettin rediculous...Pro Plan is high but is a great feed and is I  would say worth the money but hard to give when youre feeding 4 or 5 hounds....I like Black Gold and have always fed it and been satisfied but Im just not gonna give $30 a bag for it at the present time...I recently switched back to Diamond to give it its 3rd and final try..after several years and people claiming it changed, I tried 3 bags adn am still convinced its garbage...mine are falling off in muscle andfat eatin double and could poop through a straw and never hit the sides...same cheap crap its always been....now fellas when you switch feeds you are gonna have to give it a bag or 2 to let dogs stomachs adjust to it before u really notice a difference (good or bad)....now Im looking into Sport Mix and Ultra advantage...the Showtime feed is a good feed I fed it for a while just cant find it around here anymore...probably the most compareable Ive found so far to BlackGold...very very similar...
> 
> Who sells sportmix and or Ultra around Conyers Loganville Monroe area?????



I know a vet that can spot an Ol' Roy dog as soon as he sees a stool sample.He also said it's bad for a dog.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 14, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> I wuz hopin' that "position" would take some of the redneck out of me. Guess it ain't workin'.
> 
> What's wrong with wearing wimmen's underwear? I wear it on my head - just ask Cindy!
> 
> Hey,GaDawg - I apologize. I don't want enemies.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Mar 15, 2010)

I get black gold for 30 dollars for a 40 pound bag. Some mignt complain about being expensive but go somewhere else and try to get the same quality of food. 55 dollars a bag for blue buffalo. And the dogs have alot more gas and the excrement is doubled in size. It is a quality food for a cheap price. My american bulldog got a benign tumor from nutro. Weighing out the cost to go through the operation again or just give him a quality dog food. Seems kind of a no brainer for me


----------



## sogafishin (Mar 15, 2010)

I use diamond dog high energy 24%. I like it very much and it's only $20. 

I feed the Diamond High energy also  I asked the feed store about Black Gold and they said that they couldnt hardly sell the last pallet they had so wasnt going to order any more.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Mar 15, 2010)

I think the reason is because alot of people dont know about it and dont want to gamble with their dogs food. Also their bags have cheap graphics. But I have tried several several dog foods on the market and black gold has got my business. Honestly, it wouldnt hurt to try one bag. For those who have inside dogs they will appreciate the switch. For those dogs who stay in kennels and it doesnt matter if the dog has gas or has large excrement. The appreciate level is going to be lower. But I can say my 5 year old dog can keep up with my 6 month old pup now


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 15, 2010)

*Big excretement!!!!!!!!!*

I aint going to feed my BLUES anything that make their BUTT-HOLE BIGGER, cause they're big enough BUTT-HOLES NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 15, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> I know a vet that can spot an Ol' Roy dog as soon as he sees a stool sample.He also said it's bad for a dog.



Hogwash


----------



## curdogs4sure (Mar 15, 2010)

Jeremiha, Have you tried pride 24/20 ?


----------



## bigrob82 (Mar 15, 2010)

me and ga dawg are from arround forsyth couny thats where we get our feed for that price . You can complain all you want about the price of feed but all feeds have went up and thats all there is to it . But instead of downing black gold look at the hand the feed pass thru before it gets to you first the mill jacks up the price then the distributer gets it to the feed store and they think since they pay one dollar more for the feed they have the right to go up three to five dollars a bag . so before you blam black gold and john the owner think about who all has there hands on your feed and makes money on it


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 16, 2010)

Beagler282 said:


> Wow.I've heard of kinky but that takes the cake.



They were right out of the dryer! She put 'em on my head and snapped the pic before I could defend myself!

Still waiting to see your answer to my sincere apology,GaDawg.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 16, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Jake's Choice----$16.00----ITS great-----24/20--50lb.      I hate to say this but it has a BLUE Dog on the front!!!!



Where can you fine this? i have looked everywhere online and cannot find it?


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 16, 2010)

It's in Waycross Ga., Contact CanePatch he can give you a better address than me. he's on the membership list


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 16, 2010)

I can honestly say BG has been the best feed i've ever fed but today was my last purchase of their product.With 16 hounds i go thru a bit of feed but 3 bags cost me $84 today and that's just too much.For those of you in North GA getting it cheaper i'm thinking it boils down to the main distrubutor here in the south that supplies this area that's raising the price.Oh well we all have our breaking points and my wallet reached its point.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2010)

gemcgrew said:


> Hogwash



Which part of my statement in post # 78 is it that you wash hawgs with? Nothin' quite like a lil' popcorn to pass the time,while you wait on folks to "man up." 

Still waitin' to see if you accept my apology to you,Mr./Miss GaDawg.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 17, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Which part of my statement in post # 78 is it that you wash hawgs with? Nothin' quite like a lil' popcorn to pass the time,while you wait on folks to "man up."
> 
> Still waitin' to see if you accept my apology to you,Mr./Miss GaDawg.


I do accept it even though you are trying every way in the world for me not to..I unsubscribed from this thread just to stop all the fueding..I guess I'm back now..


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 17, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Which part of my statement in post # 78 is it that you wash hawgs with? Nothin' quite like a lil' popcorn to pass the time,while you wait on folks to "man up."



This one. I would love to take him up on that.



crackerdave said:


> I know a vet that can spot an Ol' Roy dog as soon as he sees a stool sample.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2010)

Possibly,the vet made a lucky guess - I don't know.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 17, 2010)

Im not a vet and bet I can pick a dog out thats on ol roy after a about 5 hours of hunting. I will be able to because that dog will not have any gas left


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 18, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Im not a vet and bet I can pick a dog out thats on ol roy after a about 5 hours of hunting. I will be able to because that dog will not have any gas left



Ok GA DAWG, pick your weapon, rabbit hound or coon hound and let's drop a gate.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Mar 18, 2010)

gemcgrew said:


> Ok GA DAWG, pick your weapon, rabbit hound or coon hound and let's drop a gate.




Sam Walton might have had a good bird dog(ol roy) but he didnt know jack $hit about makin dog food....Ol roy is garbage...all the soybeans whaet and corn and other fillers and by products are ruff ona dogs kidneys and other organs...my ole man lost several dogs in their prime due to kidney failure...vet kept tellin him to stop feedin cheap food it was burnin their kidneys up...you get what u pay for...if u would buy 2 bags of black gold n let your dogs adjust to it, I think you would see the difference we're talking about in their coats muscle tone fat and performance in the field and not a lot of leftovers n the pen...


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 18, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I do accept it even though you are trying every way in the world for me not to..I unsubscribed from this thread just to stop all the fueding..I guess I'm back now..



Thank you."Feuding??????" The pm's musta been flyin' - I don't know of any feud.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 18, 2010)

gemcgrew said:


> Ok GA DAWG, pick your weapon, rabbit hound or coon hound and let's drop a gate.


I pick coon hound! We have a buddy hunt at dawsonville coon club April 1st if in you wanna bring one...What kind of coon hound you got anyhow?


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 18, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I pick coon hound! We have a buddy hunt at dawsonville coon club April 1st if in you wanna bring one...What kind of coon hound you got anyhow?



A 5 yr old walker female. I will do my best to make it. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 18, 2010)

gemcgrew said:


> A 5 yr old walker female. I will do my best to make it. Look forward to meeting you.


Yeah man try to..We are gonna try and start them up again..This our first one in a couple yrs..We also have about 2 pkc hunts a month and ukc hunt in May,June,August and December! Your more than welcome.. Just tell me were a guy from Acworth has to travel to in order to turn out..Aint no hunting around there is they?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 21, 2010)

Update, I guess it took a few weeks to really see the effects of the feed swap.

I've  probably doubled the number of droppings in the pen with Sportmix.

Still looking for good quality feed available locally that wont break the bank. I wont feed my dogs junk just to save a buck but there is a limit for folks these days.

FYI- Sam Walton, after his success,  used to drive his old P/U to the same barber used for years back in AR. He knew the value of a buck. Walmart just exploits his name these days nothing more.


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 21, 2010)

Ruger#3 said:


> Update, I guess it took a few weeks to really see the effects of the feed swap.
> 
> I've probably doubled the number of droppings in the pen with Sportmix.
> 
> ...


 
I've been feeding Pride 24/20 for about 2 months now and its very comparable to BG.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 21, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I've been feeding Pride 24/20 for about 2 months now and its very comparable to BG.


How much is it?


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 21, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> How much is it?


 
$19.75 at Hammond Hardware in High Falls.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for that info, thats not far at all!


----------



## Hardwood (Mar 21, 2010)

I ain't payin but 24.50 for the Black Gold Black bag. Thats a lot of money, but a bag of it lasts me a lot longer than the others I've tried. Think I'll stick with it. My dogs do great on it.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Mar 21, 2010)

Been feeding BG for years, But this week i decided to give 24/20 pride a shot and so far i really like it compared to BG and its only $19.75 for 50#


----------



## DROPPINEM (Mar 22, 2010)

Ruger#3 said:


> Update, I guess it took a few weeks to really see the effects of the feed swap.
> 
> I've  probably doubled the number of droppings in the pen with Sportmix.
> 
> ...



Not real happy with Sportmix either....Lots of droppings and it goes FAST.I have switched back to Diamond.I would feed Black Gold but i have to drive too far to get it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 27, 2010)

curdogs4sure said:


> Been feeding BG for years, But this week i decided to give 24/20 pride a shot and so far i really like it compared to BG and its only $19.75 for 50#



Yep, picked up some Pride 24/20 and early indications are good. Let you know in a few weeks how things are going.


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 27, 2010)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yep, picked up some Pride 24/20 and early indications are good. Let you know in a few weeks how things are going.


 
I like it myself. Dogs stay up good and have real firm stool.


----------



## cooner (Mar 29, 2010)

i have been feeding black gold for many years and loved it but the price has continued to climb so i tried PRIDE 24/20 and love it to for about $5 a bag cheaper. the dogs look good and my pens are not a mess either.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm trying something different, Black Gold continues to drive the prices up. They sell this feed at Family Farm and Garden here in Monroe. I can get it for $22 for a 50 lb. bag wheres the Black Gold is running about $28 or more a bag around here. My dogs love it !!!!!! 

http://faithwayfeedco.com/


----------



## curdogs4sure (Mar 29, 2010)

I sure like that pride so far, Maybe even better than black gold maybe i should of changed a long time ago!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 29, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm trying something different, Black Gold continues to drive the prices up. They sell this feed at Family Farm and Garden here in Monroe. I can get it for $22 for a 50 lb. bag wheres the Black Gold is running about $28 or more a bag around here. My dogs love it !!!!!!
> 
> http://faithwayfeedco.com/



Jody they also have a 24/20 made by Pride n Pleasure that should be cheaper than the red bag.I fed it and had good results.

Trying the pride 24/20 right now at $19.25 a bag.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Mar 29, 2010)

where can u get Pride in N ga around Conyers Covington Monroe area?? Im not that impressed with Sportmix at all bout to go back to the best Black Gold cause obviously all the rest are just not as good...Sportmix is better than Diamond I wouldnt put diamond in my coon feeder...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 29, 2010)

Beagler282 said:


> Jody they also have a 24/20 made by Pride n Pleasure that should be cheaper than the red bag.I fed it and had good results.
> 
> Trying the pride 24/20 right now at $19.25 a bag.



I bought the black bag but I'll feed the red during the season. It looks an awful lot like Black Gold, my dogs don't seem to notice the change.


----------

